# Pet cloning business fizzles



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Copy-cat cloning firm goes out of business *
2 hours, 50 minutes ago

A California company set up to clone beloved pets has gone out of business after cloning just two cats.

A spokesman for Genetic Savings & Clone on Thursday said the Sausalito, California-based company had closed and its tissue bank was being sold to livestock cloning firm ViaGen Inc., based in Austin, Texas. The company had cloned just two cats, in 2004, but offered to do more at prices of up to $50,000.

The Humane Society of the United States, which campaigned against the business from the start, celebrated the news. "It's no surprise the demand for cloned pets is basically nonexistent, and we're very pleased that Genetic Savings & Clone's attempt to run a cloning pet store was a spectacular flop," Wayne Pacelle, Humane Society president, said in a statement.

"Rather than spending millions of dollars on developing a technology with no redeeming social purpose, those resources could be aimed at reducing pet overpopulation, including pet adoption outreach efforts and spay/neuter education," Pacelle said. Calls to Genetic Savings & Clone's CEO, Lou Hawthorne, were not answered and the company's office line was disconnected. In 2005, California lawmakers rejected a proposal aimed at the company that would have banned sales of cloned pets.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Re-Pet! 

Anyone see Schwarzeneggers "6th Day"?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Oy. 
Yeah. Why isn't this a good idea? 
Look, I love my dog, but I'm not gonna spend $50,000 to clone him. All it does it make it LOOK like your pet. It's behavior is not controlled. 
Let's see, $50,000 on a clone, or I could just go to the dog pound again, and save a life.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

if im gonna add another pet to my collection its gonna be a kitten not a cat just like what i have..


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fluffy was cute, but not $50,000 cute.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Um, yeah... 

Logic Dictates:
I had this great pet, really cute, sweet and brilliant.

So I can clone him for 50K or go down to the pound and get a FREE pet that urinates on the floor, chews my clothing, house, and props, Not to mention sheds everywhere and is nothing like my dearly departed pet from before... 

I'll be at the pound! Hell, at that cost savings, think I'll get two and just replace everything in the house a couple of times for less than 50K.


----------

